# Sports Activity



## Fathy (May 12, 2011)

Hello,

I recently moved to Dubai Silicon Oasis just next to Cedre Villas and I'm looking to start sports activity to keep fit and meet people (i.e. Playing Tennis, running, walking, swimming, Volley Ball, Basketball, football, GYM workout) and wanted to know if:

a) Anyone interested in playing
b) If there are already established sports group in the area I can join

I definitely want to start playing at least twice a week, evenings or weekends. Send me a message if you're interested!!

Thanks!


----------



## Dubai_NewKid (Feb 17, 2011)

*hey*



Fathy said:


> Hello,
> 
> I recently moved to Dubai Silicon Oasis just next to Cedre Villas and I'm looking to start sports activity to keep fit and meet people (i.e. Playing Tennis, running, walking, swimming, Volley Ball, Basketball, football, GYM workout) and wanted to know if:
> 
> ...


HEy welcome to dubai...im new here as well and like to be active! i do think there are lots os sports clubs and activites planned...but somehow i havent been able to join them!

ANyways i am near emirates towers...i think silicon oasis is going to be far off....however if ur in the vicinity and wanna fix a game or just go for a run lemme know!

Ive got a good pool and gym in the building...which is what i have been using


----------



## Fathy (May 12, 2011)

Hi Dubai_NewKid,

Thanks for the reply, may be we can go to the beach over the weekend for volley ball if you like.


----------



## Dubai_NewKid (Feb 17, 2011)

Fathy said:


> Hi Dubai_NewKid,
> 
> Thanks for the reply, may be we can go to the beach over the weekend for volley ball if you like.


sure, im not much of a volleyball player...wont mind it trying!

why dont u pm me ur number and we can fix up something


----------



## CHEEKYCOUPLE (Feb 18, 2011)

..best bet would be to join a fitness club at a hotel


----------



## jd2222245 (May 1, 2011)

I would definitely join in the festivities; however, I’m not there yet.


----------



## Fathy (May 12, 2011)

Cheekcouple,

I am checking FitnessFirst and I will go for a membership soon, however I wanted to meet people live next to me so we can do some outdoor activities as well.


----------



## Fathy (May 12, 2011)

jd2222245,

Hopefully by August I would have established some sports group so come and join by then.


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Maybe post on the siliconoasis forum?

Dubai Silicon Oasis property, food and community website - The Silicon Oasis Community Home Page


----------



## Alex7 (Mar 24, 2011)

Geez, I want to join you guys, but I live in Barsha/TECOM area so you guys are too far


----------



## Fathy (May 12, 2011)

Hi All,

I will plan for something next week end (Saturday morning 8:00 am) on Jumeirah Beach. I will send the details later this week.

see you


----------



## rebeccatess (Dec 17, 2009)

Swimming lessons and fitness sessions at Al Wasl Club which is close by to you. Call 044467400 or 0555364409 for more info


----------



## Fathy (May 12, 2011)

In fact I did already visited them last week, and I am starting my first swimming lesson tonight at 8:00 pm. They have very nice pool.

Thanks


----------



## rebeccatess (Dec 17, 2009)

Fathy said:


> In fact I did already visited them last week, and I am starting my first swimming lesson tonight at 8:00 pm. They have very nice pool.
> 
> Thanks


Great! I hope you really enjoy your lesson


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

Guys check out DUPLAYS

DUPLAYS.com Dubai Recreational Sport Leagues, Events and more from DUPLAYS

They do everything that you are looking for and have a great social aspect to them so its a great way to meet new people over here.


----------



## Fathy (May 12, 2011)

@webmongaz 

Thanks for the tip, I have checked it and looks interesting.


----------



## Fathy (May 12, 2011)

@ rebeccatess 

The first lesson was great, I am looking forward to get the right technique and start swimming like Pro


----------



## wildgoosekl (May 17, 2011)

Fathy said:


> jd2222245,
> 
> Hopefully by August I would have established some sports group so come and join by then.


Keep me posted with the plan ! Would love to join and participate in one of the programs :boxing:


----------



## DOHA (May 17, 2011)

hi guys,
it is very exciting idea.i like to join you
iam living now in al warqa and moving to oasis silicon within two months


----------



## Fathy (May 12, 2011)

Hello everyone,

What about Volleyball on Jumeirah beach on 9:00am Friday or Saturday, let me know how is in so I can send you all the details.

The beach I know has a lot of water activities too; i.e swimming, surfing, Kayaks... and all are offered for free!


----------



## DOHA (May 17, 2011)

Fathy said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> What about Volleyball on Jumeirah beach on 9:00am Friday or Saturday, let me know how is in so I can send you all the details.
> 
> The beach I know has a lot of water activities too; i.e swimming, surfing, Kayaks... and all are offered for free!


hi Fathy
it is very good idea :clap2: 
am in if it is on Friday


----------



## Fathy (May 12, 2011)

DOHA said:


> hi Fathy
> it is very good idea :clap2:
> am in if it is on Friday


Ok, confirmed Friday 9:00am; PM me for the details.


----------



## syed.ali.hassan (May 20, 2011)

Hey Fathy , i really would like to join you guys, let me know if you have been started any sports activity. i can do runing, walk, gym workouts and would love to learn swimming as i always afraid of water ...


----------



## brown_guy (May 29, 2011)

Fathy said:


> In fact I did already visited them last week, and I am starting my first swimming lesson tonight at 8:00 pm. They have very nice pool.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Fathy, 
can you tell me what is the fee for each class ??


----------



## NAM (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi All,

I havent played volleyball much, but would love to get into the game. Live in the Marina, so if anyones doing anything nearby, do let me know.

Also would love to play tennis, been out of practice lately, due to work and well mostly bad time management. 

Nazish


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Nazish,

I was going to ban you as I thought you were a spammer (they are very prolific!) but then I saw all your posts were proper ones.

Anyway, welcome to the forum but please allow some responses to the threads you replied to already, instead of resurrecting more ancient threads 

Thanks


----------



## NAM (Jul 30, 2011)

Ouch!  Haha. Dint realize I was raising the dead. Taking dates into account on future posts


----------



## ptoledo (Jul 30, 2011)

Not a big deal, thanks to post so I can see it!

Do you guys are interested in parkour? Is free and an excelent workout, and the best: IS FUN! 

Just let me know, would be interesting to practice and guide you through the basics (I'm so not a pro  )

I'll be in Dubai from this 2nd of august. I'm 28 yo just in case you want to know.


----------



## wildgoosekl (May 17, 2011)

*Sound interesting*

First time I have heard abt this...from what I gather , it really an excellent exercise with lots of movement. Will you have a demo somewhere in Dubai ? mind sharing the details...




ptoledo said:


> Not a big deal, thanks to post so I can see it!
> 
> Do you guys are interested in parkour? Is free and an excelent workout, and the best: IS FUN!
> 
> ...


----------



## ptoledo (Jul 30, 2011)

wildgoosekl said:


> First time I have heard abt this...from what I gather , it really an excellent exercise with lots of movement. Will you have a demo somewhere in Dubai ? mind sharing the details...


I'll arrive on the 3rd of august. I heard that is pretty damn hot outside but still we can do something around the beach. 

If you check videos on youtube, you'll find lots of guys jumping on roofs and doing tricks. Of course, that's much more than a beginner level. We start with the very basics to know and control the body in a better way. 

First you need to get in shape, lose the extra weight (if any) and gain some muscle strength. To do so, we climb, we jump, we play around and keep moving and learning the techniques to don't get any injury. Step by step is the secret of this "sport". I think I lost like 8 kgs the first month 

Is a very personal discipline. You decide how far you want to go depending and your skills, courage, confidence, needs, etc. Is a kind of philosophy that shows you that you are able to pass obstacles if you really push yourself harder, not just in the street but in life itself.

Anyway, I talked too much. I will let you know on the forum about getting together to train! I have other guys and a girl (my fiance) also joining. 

Cheers.-


----------



## Isa123 (Sep 30, 2010)

ptoledo said:


> I'll arrive on the 3rd of august. I heard that is pretty damn hot outside but still we can do something around the beach.
> 
> If you check videos on youtube, you'll find lots of guys jumping on roofs and doing tricks. Of course, that's much more than a beginner level. We start with the very basics to know and control the body in a better way.
> 
> ...


That sounds kinda hardcore and interesting ;-)) Which area will you bee moving to? Right now it really IS too hot - unless you enjoy exercising at like 6 or 7 a.m.
I so badly have to get in shape and to join a group would increase the peer preasure ;-) Let us know what your plans are once you got here and are settled in! Oh and have a safe flight!


----------

